# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ξεπουπουλιάζετε  το Κόκατιλ

## Βαγγέληςς

Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι  κάτοχος ενός Αρσενικού Κόκατιλ. Εδώ και 4 μήνες (εντελώς τυχαία) τον βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι με πληγωμένο το κεφάλι και τον πήρα...
Έχω το εξής θέμα: τραβάει πούπουλα και τα βγάζει ενώ τα μικρά τα τρώει. 
Tο κλουβί κάτω μερικές φορές είναι γεμάτο πούπουλα. στο κλουβί μέσα έχω ένα παιχνίδι-καθρέφτη-σουπιοκόκκαλο (που σπάνια θα φάει) αβγό σε σκόνη -τροφή συσκευασμένη- και μερικές φορές του παίρνω στικάκια με πορτοκάλι.
Ζώα άλλα δεν έχω σπίτι περνάω αρκετές ώρες με τον Παπαγάλο...άλλα όπως είπα εδώ και 1 μήνα κάνει αυτό το πράμα...πως μπορώ να το σταματήσω; έχω πάρει κάτι βιταμίνες έριξα στο νερό σταμάτησε για λίγο να βγάζει πούπουλα και μετά όταν σταμάτησα να του δίνω βιταμίνες ξανά τα ίδια.. έχω και ένα που είναι για παράσιτα να τον ψεκάσω; Μερικές φορές του δίνω ιπποφαές που βλέπω σημαντική βελτίωση στην λάμψη των φτερών  και αναγέννηση κυρίως στο τσουλούφι...όμως αυτό δεν είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα που έχω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη.
Πες λίγα ακόμη λόγια για τον παπαγάλο. Είναι ήμερος; Βγαίνει σε τι βάση από το κλουβί του; Μένει πολλές ώρες μόνος του; Σε τι χώρο βρίσκεται; Η φωτογραφία είναι πριν εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα; Βλέπεις να τα τραβάει ο ίδιος μανιωδώς ή πέφτουν καθώς περιποιείται, μήπως είναι πρερόρροια; Μένουν γυμνά σημεία στο φτέρωμά του; Βλέπεις σαν ψαλιδισμένα φτερά στον πάτο; Απάντησε μου σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις αν μπορείς.

Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ψυχολογικό, αν πρόκειται για πτεροφαγεία. Και αν πρόκειται για πτεροφαγεία, όπως κάθε ασθένεια που είναι ψυχολογική, είναι συνήθως δύσκολη στην αντιμετώπιση. Υπάρχουν διάφορες τακτικές ανάλογα με το πόσο έχει προχωρήσει η κατάστασή του. Όταν του δίνεις βιταμίνες ( πολυβιταμίνες ή άλλα σκευάσματα; ) σταματάει τελείως ή απλά ελαττώνεται;

Επιπλέον, αφαίρεσε τον καθρέπτη. Μόνο κακό προκαλεί στην ψυχολογία του παπαγάλου, μάλιστα προκαλεί στρες και άγχος που είναι ένα αίτιο της πτεροφαγείας. Προσπάθησε να προσθέσεις στο κλουβί διάφορα παιχνίδια με κουδουνάκια, κρίκους, κούνιες κ.λπ. και κυρίως μερικά foranging toys ή αλλιώς παιχνίδια αναζήτησης. Επίσης βάλε πατήθρες με διακλαδώσεις ή σχήματος Y ώστε να παίζει σκαρφαλώνοντας σε αυτά. Μπορείς να μας βάλεις μερικές φωτογραφίες του κλουβιού που μένει και της κατάστασης του πουλιού. 

Μη βάζεις στικ με πορτοκάλι, μάνγκο ή ό,τι άλλο φρούτο. Μόνο κακό προκαλεί. Αν θες να δίνεις κάτι επιπλέον δίνε κεχρί Σενεγάλις σε κλαράκι (millet) και χειροποίητα στικ. Για τη συνταγή πάτησε στο άρθρο: Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους

----------


## xrisam

Βαγγέλη να χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλάκι σου. Είναι πολύ όμορφο.

Στην φωτογραφία δεν διακρίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα ξεπουπουλιάσματος. Μήπως πέφτουν κάποια παλιά και σπασμένα φτερά επειδή όπως γραφεις ήταν πληγωμένο.

Δαχτυλίδι φοράει? 

Περι στικ σου έγραψε παραπάνω και ο Ευθύμης, δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα.Εγω τους δίνω σαν σνακ εκτός απο κεχρί Σενεγάλης φαγόπυρο βιολογικό (υπάρχει σε κάποια μαρκετ αλλα και σε βιολογικά)

Λαχανικά, αυγό τρώει? Καλό είναι να του δίνεις βραστο αυγουλάκι καλά βρασμένο (10-15 λεπτα) και αφου κρυώσει το προσφέρεις το μισο και το αφήνεις δυο-τρεις ώρες στο κλουβι γιατι μετα αλλοιώνεται.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..είναι κατά το ήμισυ ήρεμο...μερικές φορές είναι πολύ χαδιάρης...άλλες πάλι ορμάει νευριασμένος να με τσιμπήσει εντός κλουβιού.
Όταν τον βγάζω έξω από το κλουβί για καμία ώρα μερικές φορές με αφήνει να τον χαϊδέψω στο κεφάλι...ανεβαίνει πάνω μου κτλ..αλλά για να μπει στο κλουβί μόνος δεν μπαίνει οπότε παίρνω μια πετσέτα που έχει και βίτσιο και τον βάζω. Μόνος δεν μένει και πάρα πολλές ώρες συνήθως είμαι κ εγώ μέσα στο δωμάτιο του μιλάω συνέχεια. 
Η φώτο είναι χθεσινή...ναι δείχνει μια χαρά άλλα όπως είπα κάνει αυτό που δεν έκανε παλιά και φοβάμαι μην δεν αφήσει πούπουλο. Μερικές φορές τα τραβάει ήρεμα από το στήθος μικρά και τα τρώει..άλλες πάλι τσιρίζει όταν τραβάει κανένα μεγαλύτερο  :sad:  Γυμνά σημεία δεν έχει...ψαλιδισμένα φτερά όχι..όταν του έδωσα πρώτη φορά βιταμίνες στο νερό ναι σταμάτησε τώρα ξαναδίνω και είναι κάπως καλύτερα. μόνο στο κεφάλι ήταν πληγωμένο πουθενά αλλού ..δαχτυλίδι όχι δεν φοράει....βραστό αυγό δεν τρώει είναι γενικά περίεργος στο θέμα τις διατροφής..του έχω κάνει τα πάντα....μαυρομάτικα φασόλια και ότι διάβασα και ρώτησα άλλα δεν τρώει τίποτα από αυτά.

Εδώ είναι κουτσουλιές και φτερά



Το κλουβί

----------


## xrisam

Θα δεις πως θα πάει στην συνέχεια. Μην το φορτώνεις με άλλα σκευάσματα.

Για το ότι δεν τρώει αυγό μην ανησυχείς έχετε χρόνο μπροστα σας και εμενα έκανε μήνες να το μάθει, το ίδιο και τα λαχανικά. Εσυ θα του βάζεις μια φορά την εβδομάδα αυγό και επίσης λαχανικά και χορταρικά όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς. 

Αν μπορεις αντικατέστησε τις πλαστικές πατήθρες με φυσικά κλαδια:

Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Χρύσα έχω και ξύλινες άλλα δεν στέκονται πέφτουν όλο... 



ίσως θα πρέπει να πάρω αυτές που είπε ο Εύθυμης. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά μακάρι να σταματήσει να το κάνει αυτό...ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και τα σχόλια σας

----------


## xrisam

Μπορείς να περάσεις και να στερεώσεις (με δεματικά) κλαδια λεμονιας ή ελιας κτλ (αφου τα προετοιμάσεις), δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν έχεις κοντα σου δέντρα.

Θα μας λες τα νέα του και ότι θέλεις μας ρωτάς.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ότι απλά περιποιείται και φεύγουν φτερά, όπως είναι λογικό, επειδή είναι στην πτερόρροια. Δε βλέπω ούτε ταλαιπωρημένο φτέρωμα ούτε μαδημένα σημεία ούτε ανακατεμένα φτερά όπως το cockatiel της φωτογραφίας. Από πότε συμβαίνει όλο αυτό; Να του παρέχεις πλούσια διατροφή όπως σου είπε και η Χρύσα. Από εκεί και πέρα παρατήρησε αν συμβεί κάτι από τα παραπάνω. Να τον βγάζεις όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς έξω, ακόμη και αν εσύ κάνεις π.χ. δουλειές αυτό να παίζει και να εξερευνεί, να του βάλεις μερικά από τα παιχνίδια που ανέφερα παραπάνω.



Το κλουβάκι του είναι αρκετά μικρό για κοκατίλ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα; Καλό είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια σου να είναι η αντικατάσταση του με κάποιο μεγαλύτερο. 

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και εσύ πατήθρες δικές σου, πανέυκολα, αν ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες: Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά, Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα κοκατίλ μπορείς να διαβάσεις στα παρακάτω άρθρα:

Παπαγάλοι κοκατίλ ή Cockatiel (Nymphicus hollandicus)
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Γενετική και μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel genetics and mutations)
Διαμονή Cockatiel: ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και Cockatiel
Quiz: πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το Cockatiel σας;
Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων Cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Δεν έχω τέτοια που ανέφερες γενικά μένω Άνω πόλη και εδώ δεν έχει τέτοια δέντρα άλλα οκ θα βρω άκρη με πατήθρες..Και κάτι τελευταίο τι ηλικία περίπου μπορεί να είναι? αν μπορείς να καταλάβεις έτσι με το μάτι στο περίπου. Ευθύμη έχει περίπου 1 μήνα που το κάνει αυτό...κλουβί οκ θα πάρω μεγαλύτερο όπως και αντικατάσταση σε πατήθρες...τώρα οσο αναφορά διατροφή κτλ δεν τρώει τίποτα όσες φορές και αν του έβαλα αυγό-μαρούλια κτλ...είχα πάρει και κάτι κλαδάκια με σπόρους από pet shop μου είπαν πως τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ αυτό αλλά ούτε το άγγιξε..

----------


## xrisam

Σωστά λες Ευθύμη, ξέχασα να πω για το κουβί.

Μπορεις να ενώσεις μια ακόμα ζευγαρώστρα με δεματικά και να μεγαλώσεις το υπάρχον κλουβι. Διαφορετικα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Η λύση που λέει η Χρύσα είναι και αυτή αρκετά καλή. Την ηλικία δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να την προσδιορίσουμε αφού δεν έχει δακτυλίδι. Έχει και pied μέσα του οπότε είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

 Για το αυγό, τις αυγοτροφές και λαχανικά και τα χορταρικά πρέπει να υπάρχει υπομονή και επιμονή. Να βάζεις καθημερινά από τα επιτρεπόμενα (προτίμησε αρχικά λαχανικά και χορταρικά) μέχρι να αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει. Καλή λύση είναι να τρως και εσύ μπροστά του από το αντίστοιχο λαχανικό ώστε να ζηλέψει. Έχουν την τάση να θέλουν να τρώνε αυτά που τρων και οι άνθρωποι. Τα λαχανικά και τα χορταρικά δοκίμασε να τα κρεμάς, γιατί μπορεί να τα δει ως παιχνίδι και να τα φάει παίζοντας. Βάλε μπρόκολο, ελαφρά βρασμένο ή στον ατμό (κάποιοι το δίνουν και ωμό), μία τουφίτσα. Ο Μόρτης μου δεν αντιστέκεται. Ορμάει, ακόμη και αν δεν το έχω κρεμάσει ακόμη. Εννοείται χωρίς αλάτι ή ό,τι άλλο πρόσθετο. Επίσης, δοκίμασε καρότο. Υπάρχουν πολλά λαχανικά και χορταρικά αυτή την εποχή που μπορείς να προσφέρεις.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πτερόρροια τελικά. Εφόσον έχει κιόλας μόνο ένα μήνα που ξεκίνησε.

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχομαι να ξεπεράσετε σύντομα το πρόβλημα.....ίσως οπως είπε και ο Ευθυμης να ειναι πτεροροια, και να περάσει.......

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Και μενα δε μου φαινεται για εικονα πτηνου που μαδιεται. Ισως απλα περναει πτερορροια γι αυτο και να ριχνει τοσα πουπουλα και φτεαρα. Επισης τα καινουργια φτερα οταν πρωτοβγαινουν βρισκονται μεσα σε κερατινο προστατευτικο θυλακα τον οποιο πρεπει να σπασουν με το ραμφος τους για να βγει απο μεσα το φτερο. Γι αυτο ισως να το βλεπεις να σκαλιζει τα πουπουλα του αρκετα. Επισης καμια φορα αμα ακομα δεν εχει ωριμασει αρκετα το φτερο πονανε αμα το σκαλισουν. Γι αυτο ισως να βγαζει φωνουλες πονου καποιες φορες οταν τα περιποιειται. 

Οσον αφορα τη διατροφη ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ακολουθησεις τις  συμβουλες των υπολοιπων παιδιων. Μια εναλλακτικη ειναι καποια καλης ποιοτητας βιολογικα πελλετ οπως τα Harrison's. Τελος το κλουβι ειναι μικρο. Προσπαθησε να το αλλαξεις με κατι μεγαλυτερο. Και βγαλε τον καθρεφτη. Δημιουργει περισσοτερα προβληματα απ'οσα λυνει.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές θα τα κάνω όλα αυτά...όμως το περίεργο είναι πως όταν του δίνω βιταμίνες στο νερό σταματάει για  μαδιέται δεν θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζει να το κάνει? Τον καθρέφτη τον έβγαλα όχι ότι του έδινε και σημασία... απλώς στην αρχή πήγε λίγο μουρμούριζε και αυτό μετά ούτε σημασία δεν έδινε...  κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εποχή που ζευγαρώνουν; γιατί όταν βλέπει πετσέτα  η μια ζακέτα πχ πάει και τρίβετε εκεί ...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ανεβασε αμα μπορεις κι αλλες φωτογραφιες του. Προσπαθησε να βγαλεις και το στερνο του.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Γενικά τα φτερά είναι καλά...όμως βρίσκω περίεργο το γεγονός πως σταματάει να τα βγάζει όταν δίνω βιταμίνες...Αν είχε ψυχολογικό η ήταν πτερόροια θα συνέχιζε να το κάνει έτσι δεν είναι; Και στην Πτερόροια θα σταματούσε κάποια στιγμή... Δεν γνωρίζω αν φταίει η διατροφή.. άλλα και πάλι γιατί 3 μήνες με την ίδια διατροφή δεν το έκανε αυτό...τι να πω είναι περίεργο...Αν ήταν όπως ανέβασε ο Ευθύμης φώτο του μαδημένου πουλιού θα το πήγαινα σε πτηνίατρο ούτε καν θα ρωτούσα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν εχει θεμα πτερροφαγειας. Θεωρω οτι ειναι ελλειπης η διατροφη γι αυτο οταν του δινεις βιταμινες σταματανε να πεφτουν. Πρεπει αμεσα να τη διορθωσεις. Επισης καντου μπανιο - φαινεται να εχει καιρο να κανει.

ΥΓ: Επισης καλο θα ηταν να το πας σε πτηνιατρο για τυπικο ελεγχο/εξετασεις. Οποια γνωμη και να παρεις εδω στο φορουμ δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει αυτη ενος γιατρου.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Του έβαλα καρότο-μαρούλι σήμερα δεν έφαγε τίποτα..οκ μέχρι να μάθει....το μπάνιο δεν το θέλει τον ψέκασα με νερό σαν τρελός πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί  :Anim 59:

----------


## xrisam

Το μπάνιο τα ανακουφίζει στην περίοδο της πτερορροιάς. Αλλά χρειάζονται όλο το χρόνο για να νιώθουν καθαρά αφού τα κοκατίλ έχουνε και φουλ πούδρα.

Προσοχή ομως τώρα που χειμωνιάζει. Χλυαρό νεράκι (όχι καυτό) και όχι ανοικτα παράθυρα και κρυώσει.

Θα πάρεις ένα καινούργιο βαποριζατέρ απο παιχνιδάδικο, καταστήματα με προιόντα 1ευρώ ή σε είδη κομμωτηρίου, *όχι απο καθαριστικά τζαμιών * κτλ.

Θα βάζεις νεράκι καθαρό, τον χειμώνα βάζεις χλυαρό. Το καλοκαίρι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, όχι κρύο! 

Και ψεκάζεις αφού εχεις αφαιρέσει τις ταιστρες για να μην πάει νερό στα σπόρια.

Διάβασε το άρθρο: 
*Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο*


Εμένα το ένα μου κακατίλ το κάνω μπάνιο ρίχνοντας νερό σταγόνες με το χέρι ενώ το αλλό κοκατίλ χρησιμοποιώντας το βαποριζατερ: 






Καλό είναι να ψεκαζεις λίγο μην το κάνεις μούλια και στην πορεία να βλέπεις αν σου ανοίγει τις φτερούγες που σημαίνει ότι το απολαμβάνει :wink:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Αλέξανδρος αλλά μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο. Στην πτερόρροια δεν νομίζω να πέφτουν με την ίδια συχνότητα... τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει. Λογικό είναι όλο το χειμώνα να μην του έπεφταν τα φτερά, η πτερόρροια ξεκινάει συνήθως τέλη καλοκαιριού με αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, σε μερικά πουλάκια ακόμη και αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Ναι το ψέκασα  με κρύο νερό οκ δεν ήξερα βασικά το δωμάτιο έχει 20 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία δεν νομίζω να πάθει κάτι..την επόμενη φορά θα τον κάνω με χλιαρό νερό μπάνιο.   Φτερό προς το παρόν κανένα κάτω... σε 4 ημέρες που θα σταματήσω να του δίνω βιταμίνες στο νερό να δούμε αν αρχίσει να μαδιέται... Καμία συμβουλή για να μπαίνει μόνος στο κλουβί; δοκίμασα να τον αφήσω νηστικό για να μπει μετά μέσα να φάει τζίφος 4 ώρες έξω ήταν και δεν θέλω να τον πιάνω με πετσέτα όλο και να τον βάζω μέσα μετά νευριάζει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να του αφήνεις ανοιχτή την πόρτα μέχρι να μπει λόγω πείνας. Αντέχουν αλλά αν τον δελεάσεις με λίγο κεχρί ή κάποιο άλλο treat σίγουρα θα μπει. Επίσης, αν φοβάται τα χέρια σου, πάρε μία πατήθρα, βάλε τη στο στήθος του και μόλις ανέβει πάνω πήγαινε τον στο κλουβί και βάλε τον μέσα.

----------


## xrisam

Τέτοιο εποχή χλυαρό νεράκι στο βαποριζατερ. 

Φτερά κάτω μπορει να ξαναδεις αφού κατα την πτερορροία δεν πέφτουν όλα μαζί αλλά σε δύο φάσεις ώστε να μην είναι επιρρεπή σε θηρευτές. Επίσης θα δεις αλλαγες σε ράμφος και ποδαράκια.

Για το θέμα να μπει πάλι στο κλουβί, να υποθέσω ότι δεν έρχεται καθόλου πάνω σου, πχ στο κεφάλι ή ώμο σου αν δεν θέλει να το πιάσεις?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν καταλαβα, πως τον βαζεις μεσα στο κλουβι δλδ;

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Πάνω μου έρχεται συνέχεια... άλλα εκτός κλουβιού αν βάλω μερικά σπόρια στην παλάμη θα φάει από κανένα.. και μετά θα με τσιμπήσει χωρίς να τον κάνω κάτι ...Μερικές φορές δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει.. αλλάζει εντελώς η συμπεριφορά χωρίς να του κάνω κάτι και εκεί που με αφήνει εκτός κλουβιού να τον χαϊδέψω(στο κεφάλι) αλλά για λίγο εκεί μπορεί να τα πάρει άσχημα και να αρχίσει να τσιμπάει ::    Όσο αναφορά για να μπει μέσα στο κλουβί δοκίμασα να του βάλω κεχρί για να μπει όπως και ψωμί Ζέα που το λατρεύει άλλα τίποτα  ::  Γιαυτό παίρνω μια πετσέτα  τον πιάνω από πίσω και τον βάζω μέσα αλλιώς δεν πάει ότι κ αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω στο κλουβί.... είναι περίεργος γενικά...μήπως είναι διπολικός;  ::   ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τη δεύτερη λύση το post #22 την έχεις δοκιμάσει. Να το βάλεις με την πλάτη του αν μπορείς, γιατί μπορεί αν το βάλεις κανονικά να πιαστεί με το ράμφος από το πάνω μέρος της πόρτας και να ξανά βγει. Πιάνει!  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ειναι καλο που τον βαζεις σ'ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια προκειμενου να τον βαλεις μεσα στο κλουβι. Πιστευω οτι απο κει προκυπτουν ολες αυτες οι "διπολικες" συμπεριφορες. (στην πραγματικα απολυτα λογικες συμπεριφορες). Θεωρω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο να μην το ξαναβγαλεις μεχρι να δουλεψετε να ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο σου και να το ταιζεις/χαιδευεις χωρις να σε τσιμπαει μεσα στο κλουβι. Μετα σταδιακα θα μπορουσες να το βγαζεις οσο ειναι πανω στο δαχτυλο σου για λιγο απο το κλουβι και κατευθειαν να το ξαναβαζεις μεσα ωστε να συνηθισει τη συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια. Οταν πλεον θα εχει μαθει αυτη τη ρουτινα και σταματησει να δαγκωνει θα ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη ωστε να το εχεις περισσοτερη ωρα εκτος κλουβιου. Πολυ σημαντικο ακομα ειναι να παρεις μεγαλυτερο κλουβι καθως δε θα του ειναι τοσο ασχημο σαν ιδεα να ξαναμπει μεσα. Επισης το γεγονος οτι τον πιανεις με πετσετα συνεχως ταλαιπωρει το πτερωμα του και μπορει να ειναι η αιτια για τα τοσα πολλα πεσμενα πουπουλα και για την οχι και τοσο καλη εικονα του. Μεχρι στιγμης δε φαινεται να τραβαει τα φτερα του αλλα δεν το αποκλειω αμα συνεχιστει η τωρινη ρουτινα.

----------


## mayri

Είναι μικρό το κλουβί και δεν του αρέσει να είναι μέσα.
Αν και όταν, ελπίζω, του πάρεις μεγαλύτερο, φρόντισε να τον δελεάζεις κάθε φορά που θα τον βάζεις μέσα.
Γλυκά λογάκια, baby talk που λένε στα αγγλικά, ήρεμος τόνος φωνής, και κάθε φορά που μπαίνει να του δίνεις και μόνο τότε την τροφή που αγαπάει περισσότερο. Πχ βάλε μείγμα σποριών στο χέρι σου και δες ποιο θα πρωτοφάει, αν του αρέσει ο ηλιόσπορος δεν του ξαναδίνεις παρά μόνο κάθε φορά που τον βάζεις στο κλουβί. Μετά από λίγες μέρες, ίσως και μετά από 1-2 φορές αν είναι έξυπνο πουλί και το κάνεις σωστά, θα συνδυάσει την είσοδο στο κλουβί με την λιχουδιά και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να μπει μέσα.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Φυσικά ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί θα αποτελούσε ίσως λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα + του ότι θα είναι πιο άνετος κτλ.. Πέμπτη θα πάω να ψάξω να του πάρω. Ευθύμη το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ πως ίσως δεν γουστάρει που τον πιάνω έχω κάνει δοκιμή να μην τον βγάλω για μια εβδομάδα τα πούπουλα τα έβγαζε απλώς χμμμ ήταν πιο ήρεμος θα έλεγα.
 Έχω δοκιμάσει να ανέβει απλώς στην πετσέτα και να προσπαθήσω να τον βάλω μέσα χωρίς να τον πιάσω με αποτέλεσμα να γυρνάει προς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση να έρχεται προς το χέρι μου και να με δαγκώνει. Είδα στο ίντερνετ τεχνικές άλλες εντελώς άχρηστες πχ για να μην δαγκώνει τον φυσάς το δοκίμασα με αποτέλεσμα να τινάζει το κεφάλι και να νευριάζει περισσότερο. Πρέπει να συνηθίσει το χέρι μου και να τον βάζω χωρίς να τον πιάνω :: Mayri προς το παρόν δεν τον δελεάζεις με τίποτα ότι και να του βάλεις στο κλουβί.. απλά θα ρίξει μια ματιά για λίγο και αυτό. γενικά θέλει εκπαίδευση άλλα δεν γνωρίζω πως...Από λόγια γλυκά άλλο τίποτα και με ήρεμη φωνή... Σπόρια έβαλα στο χέρι με αποτέλεσμα να με δαγκώσει χωρίς να κάνω κάποια απότομη κίνηση η κάτι άλλο. Γενικά για διάστημα 4 μηνών ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς τι να πω δεν ξέρω ίσως κι εγώ θέλω πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα άλλα θέλει υπομονή. Alex συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα είπες!!

----------


## mayri

> Φυσικά ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί θα αποτελούσε ίσως λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα + του ότι θα είναι πιο άνετος κτλ.. Πέμπτη θα πάω να ψάξω να του πάρω. Ευθύμη το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ πως ίσως δεν γουστάρει που τον πιάνω έχω κάνει δοκιμή να μην τον βγάλω για μια εβδομάδα τα πούπουλα τα έβγαζε απλώς χμμμ ήταν πιο ήρεμος θα έλεγα.
>  Έχω δοκιμάσει να ανέβει απλώς στην πετσέτα και να προσπαθήσω να τον βάλω μέσα χωρίς να τον πιάσω με αποτέλεσμα να γυρνάει προς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση να έρχεται προς το χέρι μου και να με δαγκώνει. Είδα στο ίντερνετ τεχνικές άλλες εντελώς άχρηστες πχ για να μην δαγκώνει τον φυσάς το δοκίμασα με αποτέλεσμα να τινάζει το κεφάλι και να νευριάζει περισσότερο. Πρέπει να συνηθίσει το χέρι μου και να τον βάζω χωρίς να τον πιάνωMayri προς το παρόν δεν τον δελεάζεις με τίποτα ότι και να του βάλεις στο κλουβί.. απλά θα ρίξει μια ματιά για λίγο και αυτό. γενικά θέλει εκπαίδευση άλλα δεν γνωρίζω πως...Από λόγια γλυκά άλλο τίποτα και με ήρεμη φωνή... Σπόρια έβαλα στο χέρι με αποτέλεσμα να με δαγκώσει χωρίς να κάνω κάποια απότομη κίνηση η κάτι άλλο. Γενικά για διάστημα 4 μηνών ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς τι να πω δεν ξέρω ίσως κι εγώ θέλω πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα άλλα θέλει υπομονή. Alex συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα είπες!!



Καλά η δοκιμή να δεις τι του αρέσει περισσότερο δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει στο χέρι, πχ πάρε ένα πιατάκι του καφέ, βάλε μείγμα σπόρων μέσα και όταν είναι πεινασμένος πλησίασέ το και δες τι προτιμά περισσότερο από τα άλλα.

Για να μη σου δαγκώνει το δάχτυλο τον κάνεις να χάσει την ισορροπία του.
πχ, σου στέκεται στο δάχτυλο πας να τον πλησιάσεις με το άλλο χέρι και δαγκάει ή σου δαγκάει το δάχτυλο που στέκεται ή κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπα 4 δάχτυλα του χεριού. Την ώρα που πάει να δαγκάσει, γυρίζεις το δάχτυλο που στέκεται και χάνει την ισορροπία του. Κάθε φορά το κάνεις αυτό, σύντομα θα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι όταν σε δαγκάει χάνει την ισορροπία του, τα πουλιά το απεχθάνονταί αυτό.

Εγώ ο δικός μου τον πήρα Σάββατο μεσημέρι, Κυριακή πρωί τα χέρια ήταν μέσα στα γρατζουνίσματα, δαγκωματιές, αίματα...ήθελα να περιμένω μερικές μέρες να με συνηθίσει και εμένα και το περιβάλλον, αλλά δεν πήγαινε άλλο με δάγκωνε υπερβολικά δυνατά και μάτωνα τσιρίζοντας από τον πόνο. Κυριακή απόγευμα ήταν η τελευταία φορά που με δάγκασε δυνατά.
Αλλά ο δικός μου ήταν ήμερος, με άφηνε να τον πιάνω παντού και δεν είχα πρόβλημα να δεθώ μαζί του κατευθείαν, εσένα μπορεί να σου πάρει περισσότερες μέρες αλλά θα το μάθει στο τέλος.

----------


## Βαγγέληςς

Θα το κάνω αυτό που λες...του είχα βάλει σε πιατάκι καρότο φασόλια μαρούλι και αντί να φάει δάγκωνε το πιάτο...δεν βρίσκεις άκρη  ::  Όταν θα μπορέσω να τον κάνω να κάτσει στο δάχτυλο θα κάνω και αυτό που είπες...προς ώρας στο κεφάλι στον ώμο και στο γόνατο κάθεται και μερικές φορές κάνει τσάρκα από το γόνατο προς τον ώμο...αν και τώρα τελευταία εκεί που είμαι ξαπλωμένος τον βλέπω θέλει να έρθει στο πρόσωπο μου  αλλά του λέω μη και φεύγει  ::

----------

